# Flex vs Lyft



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi there!

Today I had a block 5pm-8pm for $54 + $15 tips. After that I did Lyft for 1.5 hrs for $22.90 ($17.17 after fees). Similar mileage. I guess I prefer packages in my car instead of people


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Me too


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Today I had a block 5pm-8pm for $54 + $15 tips. After that I did Lyft for 1.5 hrs for $22.90 ($17.17 after fees). Similar mileage. I guess I prefer packages in my car instead of people


How come you get tips on same day, it takes 18-24 hrs to get tips in Flex? Either it was cash or it never happened.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Tips same day when doing restaurant deliverie .


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> How come you get tips on same day, it takes 18-24 hrs to get tips in Flex? Either it was cash or it never happened.


Cash


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I drove for Uber the other morning after being unable to get a flex block. First time I'd driven for them in maybe a month. (I do one ride every so often to keep the account active.) Made $47 after Uber fees in 2 hrs. 5 rides. Probably better than I would have done that morning with flex. Especially if I got nothing but Fresh.

Oh, and a $2 tip.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> I drove for Uber the other morning after being unable to get a flex block. First time I'd driven for them in maybe a month. (I do one ride every so often to keep the account active.) Made $47 after Uber fees in 2 hrs. 5 rides. Probably better than I would have done that morning with flex. Especially if I got nothing but Fresh.
> 
> Oh, and a $2 tip.


That's nice! I gotta try Uber and see how it compares to Lyft. Anyway, I cannot imagine doing this gig full time.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Flex > rideshare and it's not even close.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> Flex > rideshare and it's not even close.


Less miles on the car


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Less miles on the car and a higher per mile amount.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And no people once you leave the warehouse (if you're doing it right).


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Less miles on the car


Unfortunately, not with prime now in DFW. But I do enjoy it more.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

No Flex blocks than.
UBER/Lyft = Something is better than nothing
Pretty much same thing every where right now, once the tax refund kicks in it will be very busy. People are still in Christmas Bills shock IMO


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Well in morning markets. Flex is great around 10am-noon when Uber and Lyft are dead.

I prefer to drive Uber after 5 pm bc of surge and delivering in the dark (I am not in Cali or Florida) sucks.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What is this flex thing???


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> What is this flex thing???


Google is your friend.

Deliver packages instead of driving pax


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Google is your friend.
> 
> Deliver packages instead of driving pax


Well too bad it's not available in San Francisco


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Well too bad it's not available in San Francisco


You just missed it, SF was onboarding until about two weeks ago. Check back in


----------

